# My new beautiful fish!



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Tonight, My fiance and I filled 3 buckets of fish out of my friends 90gal show tank. He has to get rid of fish quick, as he is going to teach ESL with his family in september.

we got:
4-5" male giraffe cichlid
4-5" female giraffe cichlid
* never bread* 
4" yellow Lab female ( has been bread)
we got one of her babies. 
4" elecrtric blue
6" highfin plecko
8x 3 month old electric blues ( 3/4 of an inch long) 
3.5" yellow Banded cichlid
and two more cichlids I don't know what they are.

here are a few pictures.

next spring once we get married, we will be setting up a 90gal african tank, and then 40 gal ( that has most of the cichlids) will become a salt water tank.

heres a few pictures.

This is the Male electric blue. He is a breeder, and we have plans to go get a female or two. 
















this is the mother, the female yellow lab. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/cichlid-1423/albums/my-tanks/323-picture-009.jpg
this little guy, is her baby, the only one of 12 left. they were all runts, he is the only one to survive, the smallest fish in a 90 gallon tank full of 17 other cichlids.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

a nice collection.looks great!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks! I didn't add in the 25 gal, with the electric blue is a 5" red zebra.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

nice, got a pic of the full tank?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on these new fish~ thread moved into Member's photo~


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish you got


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I stand corrected, in your new pics I was clearly mistaken, they arent what I thought they were.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Looks like you have a Red Devil (or a hybrid similar) and maybe a Jaguar also. Those are SA cichlids.


nope, these are deffinatly africans. the guy who sold them too me breads africans he isnt really into SA's.

which ones did you think were the jaguar and the red devil?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

heres a couple more.








male venustus, high fin plecko, and the other cool pink one, ( i txt the seller to ask what kind it is)


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I stand corrected, in your new pics I was clearly mistaken, they arent what I thought they were.


no problem. Im pretty sure most of these are malawi fish, it is hard to tell in pictures. i must admit I do have a small soft spot for SA's, but then again who doesnt like the color and patern of an oscar.


----------

